# Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club "Mr. Bill" 14th Annual Crawfish Boil



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Please come out and join us April 14, 2007 at 3:30pm for all you can eat crawfish, chicken, sausage, corn & potatoes till we run out.......

$15.00 per person at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club on Highway 6, approx. 1.5 miles north of I-10 west.

Please visit us at www.hhclub.org for details.

This event helps fund our 501 (c) 3 charity scholarship fund.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I should try and make that one. I get so caught up in work, and miss every function. I'll put it on my calendar.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

oh oh oh, did I mention that we will have a live and silent auction as well? We are planning a motorcycle ride as well if your interested, please pm.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

If you need tickets, I may be contacted at (832) 309-9099.
Russ


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

What time does it start? Do I have to purchase tickets prior to the event?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

GET 'EM AHEAD OF TIME THEY GO FAST..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

The bug fest will begin promptly at 3:30pm and we open the doors around 2:30.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I wanted to let you folks know that during rodeo is the best time to acquire tickets to the Crawfish boil! We welcome all of you bug connesuiers and folks that want to help continuing education and support our students. Thanks to all and we will see you at the boil!


----------



## Catch "N" Tail (Sep 5, 2004)

In addition to the Crawfish Boil, HHC will also be holding a Fun-Run that will begin at 10:00 AM at Mancuso Harley Davidson on Hwy. 290 (please see attached fllyer for more informaiton).

Thanks in advance for helping Hold'Em and Hit'em support youth and education....


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I have had several recent inquiries about our fun run motorcycle ride starting at Mancuso's. See www.hhclub.org. Come on out!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

This Saturday!!! Let's eat bugs, have some fun, watch the fun run come in! 

We will have some tickets available at the door.

Eating mudbugs for the kids!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I was planning on being there. I know the location; I live around the corner. I attended the Chili Cookoff. We'll miss seeing you all. Really need to participate in the P.O.I.N.T tournament that weekend. See you soon, and keep me posted on some more happenings in Houston. I'm always looking for something to do in Houston. Also; are you having another Fishing Rodeo this year?


----------

